# Sorry to bore you about my NIE



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi I have an NIE which I have mislaid. I live in Marbella and would love to hear from anyone who has been in the same position and knows exacly what to do. Also, I want to buy a Moped off a friend - who tells me that with a UK driving licence I can drive any car/bike here and all I would have to do is go to Malaga to register it, (with my NIE) of course, Again, does any one know about any or both of the above, I would really appreciate hearing from you.
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bab said:


> Hi I have an NIE which I have mislaid. I live in Marbella and would love to hear from anyone who has been in the same position and knows exacly what to do. Also, I want to buy a Moped off a friend - who tells me that with a UK driving licence I can drive any car/bike here and all I would have to do is go to Malaga to register it, (with my NIE) of course, Again, does any one know about any or both of the above, I would really appreciate hearing from you.
> Many thanks



I know about the NIE cos I lost mine too, altho I did have a photocopy of the original (that wasnt much help tho). What I had to do was go to the police station and report it missing. They then gave me authorisation to get another one. So I made an appointment at the foreigners office next door to the police station (this was in Torremolinos), had to pay at the bank, fill n the forms and return for the aforementioned appointment and they simply printed me out a new one!!! Actually I made that sound easy didnt I - trust me, I wont ever lose it again AAAAAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!

I'll not talk about mopeds cos I dont know enough to be sure!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

*Nie*



jojo said:


> I know about the NIE cos I lost mine too, altho I did have a photocopy of the original (that wasnt much help tho). What I had to do was go to the police station and report it missing. They then gave me authorisation to get another one. So I made an appointment at the foreigners office next door to the police station (this was in Torremolinos), had to pay at the bank, fill n the forms and return for the aforementioned appointment and they simply printed me out a new one!!! Actually I made that sound easy didnt I - trust me, I wont ever lose it again AAAAAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> I'll not talk about mopeds cos I dont know enough to be sure!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thank you Jo - really appreciate your help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bab said:


> Thank you Jo - really appreciate your help


as far as the moped is concerned providing you have a FULL (not provisional) driving license you are fine

my advice would be to get a gestor to do the ownership transfer paperwork though - you CAN do it for yourself, but it shouldn't be too expensive to get a gestor to do it & they'll make sure it's done correctly & there are no outstanding debts or fines attached to it


----------



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

*Thank you*



Bab said:


> Thank you Nie - I really appreciate your help


I now have to find an English Lawyer in Marbella! If anyone knows one on the coast, please let me know.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bab said:


> I now have to find an English Lawyer in Marbella! If anyone knows one on the coast, please let me know.


an English Lawyer?

or an English speaking one?


----------



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

Ideally an English Lawyer that deals with debts/fines on Licenses, i.e. criminal Law but can be Englsih speaking.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bab said:


> Ideally an English Lawyer that deals with debts/fines on Licenses, i.e. criminal Law but can be Englsih speaking.


ok - hopefully someone local can recommend someone

if it's dealing with Spanish law you need someone qualified to deal with Spanish law



just a thought - you're not talking about the transfer of the scooter & any debts or fines that might be attached to that, are you?


----------



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry - I am talking about a fine on my license which may cause me a problem if I want to register a moped. If any one knows about such matters, again, I would love to hear from you.
I.E. I want to buy a moped but I have an outstanding fine on my license and I need an English speaking lawyer in Marbella.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bab said:


> Sorry - I am talking about a fine on my license which may cause me a problem if I want to register a moped. If any one knows about such matters, again, I would love to hear from you.
> I.E. I want to buy a moped but I have an outstanding fine on my license and I need an English speaking lawyer in Marbella.


I don't think that will cause any problems - as long as your license is valid & you haven't been banned from driving 

can you not just pay the fine?


----------



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you - I will soon find out!!


----------



## Bab (Apr 2, 2010)

*Recommend a Lawyer for a DUI*

Hi

I am still looking for a criminal lawyer who can help with my DUI.
If anyone has had this experience and knows of a good lawyer in Marbella/San Pedro etc, I would be very grateful.

Thank you


----------

